# Kein Ton bei DVD



## Shuichi (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab ein Problem ... ich hab da eine Avi-Datei. Wenn ich die mit einem Player am PC abspiele funktioniert alles wunderbar! Ton geht, Bild geht. Aber wenn ich die auf DVD brenne und dann mit dem DVD-Player abspiele geht KEIN Ton mehr! (Bild aber schon -.-) Bei den anderen avi-Dateien geht der Ton aber schon.
Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung was da nicht stimmt? 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## goela (14. Februar 2004)

Wir sollten erst mal an der Fragestellung feilen, bevor Dir geholfen werden kann!

1. Was ist es für ein AVI? DivX? Mit AC3 Ton? Am besten mit GSpot prüfen (siehe Thread Videotools)
2. Wie wandelst Du das AVI um, damit Du es als DVD brennen kannst?
3. Mit was brennst Du die DVD - bzw. Authorst Du diese?
4. Wenn wir diese Fragen geklärt haben, dann finden wir vielleicht heraus was da nicht stimmt!


----------



## Shuichi (14. Februar 2004)

ja, gute idee *lol* 
also:
1. es ist DivX Avi
2. Ich wandle das gar nicht um. ich hab da so ein Programm von Mediostream - neoDVDplus5 und da kann man halt "eine DVD oder VCD selbst erstellen" wählen und die Dateien reingeben. Das wandelt die Dateien dann automatisch um und brennt es auf DVD.
3. Ja wie gesagt, mit diesem neoDVDplus ^-^
Ich hab die Datei auch noch mit GSpot geprüft, falls das weiterhilft. (ich hoffe der screenshot ist jetzt dabei )
Dankeschön ^-^


----------



## goela (16. Februar 2004)

Dann verleiche doch mal die Daten mit einem AVI ,wo die Umwandlung problemlos funktionierte?

Sollte es ein anderes Audioformat sein, dann kannst Du dies ja mit VirtualDub umwandeln lassen und nochmals mit Deinem Programm probieren!


----------



## Shuichi (17. Februar 2004)

Hab jetzt diese Audioformate verglichen ... bei denen es geklappt hat isses MPEG-1 Layer 3 ... !! njo ... ^^; Ich kapier einfach nicht wie man das Audioformat mit VitualDub umwandelt  
Wie geht das bitte? Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären? *doof bin* *seufz*


----------



## goela (17. Februar 2004)

Als erstes musst Du im Menü von VirtualDub "Video - Direct Stream copy" einstellen. Damit stellst Du sicher, dass der Videostream nicht neu komprimiert wird.

Der nächste Schritt ist dann die Einstellung im Menü "Audio - Full processing mode" ein. Im Menü "Audio Compression..." kannst Du Dir dann einen passenden Audiocodec aussuchen. Wenn Du diese Einstellung gemacht hast kannst Du dann mit "File - Save as.." die Datei speichern und dabei wird die Audiospur dann neu komprimiert.

Ob Du allerdings MPEG1 Ton komprimieren kannst weiss ich nicht. Ich habe bei mir nur einen MP3 Codec installiert. Vielleicht musst Du ja noch einen Codec installieren.


----------



## Shuichi (18. Februar 2004)

Yeeey supiii ^_^ Es hat geklappt! ^__^ Vielen Dank!


----------

